# Alle Jahre wieder...Blütenstaub, was kann man dagegen tun?



## sister_in_act (22. Apr. 2009)

hallo alle

ich liebe diese jahreszeit. alles grünt und blüht und erfreut das auge.
das grünen* erfreut mich im teich dann eher weniger:?
trotz skimmer und sieb ist das wasser zu einer grünen brühe verfärbt mit so winzigen teilchen, daß mein sieb nichts davon rausschafft.
und....die rapsblüte steht erst noch aus:evil
wie geht ihr mit dem problem um und hat da jemand schon eine lösung erdacht??
einen teilwasserwechsel hab ich gemacht ohne erfolg.

lb grüße

ulla


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder...Blütenstaub*

Hi Ulla,

bei mir steht eine __ Birke in ca. 3m Entfernung zum Teich. Die Blütenpollen schwimmen auf der Teichoberfläche und treiben dann zum Rand zwischen die Töpfe. Ich kescher die dann halt mal so alle 3 Tage ab. Einen Skimmer hab ich nicht.

Wenn deine pflanzen noch nicht so hoch sind, könnte man evtl. fliegengaze über den Teich spannen die ringsum vielleicht mit so ner Bleischnur oder irgendwas beschwert wird und auf Seilen die über den Teich gespannt sind liegt ... aber das war jetzt halt nur so ne spontanidee  also nicht hauen - wir machen ja hier Brainstormin


----------



## Dodi (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder...Blütenstaub*

 Ulla,

ich nenne es "Feinstaub"  - davon ist auch so einiges im Teich,  den unser Siebfilter mit 125 mµ natürlich auch nicht schafft. - Eine grüne "Brühe" haben wir jedoch nicht, das Wasser ist ziemlich klar, jedoch kann man, wenn die Sonne scheint, viele Partikel im Wasser erkennen.

Wir werden deshalb noch eine Art Feinfilter (z. B. mit Schaumstoffmatten) nachschalten, um diese herauszufiltern.
Demnächst, wenn wir das Ding in unsere Filteranlage integriert haben, werde ich berichten, was dies gebracht hat.

Axo, noch was: dieses wichtige Thema hab ich mal von der Plauderecke in die Technik-Ecke verschoben, denn es wird wohl oder übel nur mit Technik zu beheben sein, oder?


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder...Blütenstaub, was kann man dagegen tun?*

hallo 

fliegengaze in der größe
ich denke auch mein sieb mit 270mµ ist wesentlich feiner und schaffts nicht...
schaumstoff wäre vielleicht die maßnahme...
das probiere ich mal aus und leg sie über das sieb.
versuch macht kluch ( klug)

 lb gruß 
ulla


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder...Blütenstaub, was kann man dagegen tun?*

Hei, abwarten und gemütlich Tee trinken... Das vergeht von alleine  so wie jedes Jahr...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Jogibärle (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder...Blütenstaub, was kann man dagegen tun?*

Hallo zusammen,

hmm.. mein Wasser ist super klar und sauber, hab kein Skimmer. Ab und zu schwimmen obenrum die Blüten rum, tue ich halt mit dem Kescher raus.


grüße Bärle:hai


----------



## Jogibärle (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder...Blütenstaub, was kann man dagegen tun?*

Kann es sein das ihr falsche Filter habt


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder...Blütenstaub, was kann man dagegen tun?*

Bärle....
blüten kescher ich auch ab in der vorkammer...
was ich meine ist der Blüten staub
und da ist nix mit wegkeschern

gruß ulla


----------



## Jogibärle (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder...Blütenstaub, was kann man dagegen tun?*

Tja liebe ulla,

dann nimmst den __ Wasserschlauch und rieselst über den Teich damit sich der Staub absetzt und der Filter zieht es ein


gruß Jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder...Blütenstaub, was kann man dagegen tun?*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> ...
> und....die rapsblüte steht erst noch aus:evil
> lb grüße
> ulla



bei uns ist sie schon im Gange, mein Auto ist bereits ganz Gelb. Jeden Morgen muss ich erstmal den Scheibenwischen anschalten um die gelbe Pollenschicht zu entfernen.

Der Skimmer zieht bei mir die Schicht eigentlich gut vom Teich, aber ob die gut belegten Schaumstofffilter den Blütenstaub rausfiltern oder er nur absinkt kann man wohl nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Zumindest ist bei Windstille die Oberfläche des Teiches schön sauber, bis zum nächsten Lüftchen ...

Axel


----------



## rainthanner (23. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Alle Jahre wieder...Blütenstaub, was kann man dagegen tun?*

Hallo, 

ich hab auch noch was zum Thema Blütenstaub: 

Fische schubbern, springen und zeigen alle Symptome eines kräftigen Parasitenbefalls. 
Aber - es ist Blütenstaub, der in den Kiemen juckt. 


Gruß Rainer


----------

